# Cow hocked question



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a 10.5 month old DDR shepherd who appears to be cow hocked. She just finished her first heat, which I heard can loosen things up. 

I've been very careful with her. Never over walked her, never went jogging with her. Usually just obedience and playing ball in the yard. Fed high quality kibble and some raw bison. 

It doesn't seem to bother her at all. She's a pistol. High drive, fast, agile, great bite work. Strong dog. 

What do you make of this? Will she grow out of it as she develops more muscle when I start exercising her more when her growth plates form? Is it cause for concern?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

post a picture


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

K9Handler47 said:


> I have a 10.5 month old DDR shepherd who appears to be cow hocked. She just finished her first heat, which I heard can loosen things up.
> 
> I've been very careful with her. Never over walked her, never went jogging with her. Usually just obedience and playing ball in the yard. Fed high quality kibble and some raw bison.
> 
> ...


Studies have shown that unlimited natural exercise on manmade surfaces promotes healthy hips. 

"Exercise strengthens the muscles of the legs and pelvis, and this will increase the stability of the hip joint. But all exercise is not created equal.

Puppies raised on slippery surfaces or with access to stairs when they are less than 3 months old have a higher risk of hip dysplasia,while those who are allowed off-lead exercise on soft, uneven ground (such as in a park) have a lower risk (Krontveit et al 2012). Dogs born in summer have a lower risk of hip dysplasia, presumably because they have more opportunity for exercise outdoors (Ktontveit et al 2012). On the other hand, dogs from 12-24 months old that regularly chase a ball or stick thrown by the owner have an higher risk of developing dysplastic hips (Sallander et al 2006)."

The 10 most important things to know about canine hip dysplasia - The Institute of Canine Biology


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I can get better pic later....interesting about the ball tossing between 12-24 months. That's her only real form of excersise ...2-3 10 min sessions of tug and ball toss in the yard, plus obedience and some bite work. I carried her up the stairs and down until she was 7 months.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

More


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can you get a picture showing a side view.

from the pictures you did provide I see a very toned animal with all indications of strong ligaments --- look at those pasterns ! 

i think the "problem" is the dog's conformation -- front (shoulder) seems straight -- rear is probably the same - lacking angulation -- upper and lower thigh needing to be longer ? -- but a dog can still be efficient if both his fore and rear quarters are balanced .


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have an opinion on your dogs overall conformation, but she does not appear cow hocked to me - of course there is a range of severity to consider.

that said, I have a moderately cow hocked male who is approaching 10yrs and we've experienced no negatives in his lifetime. at one point when he was herding his instructor mentioned that eventually we may see it in his speed (decreased), but otherwise his turns and over ally agility were great.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah I have zero issues with her. She's an amazing animal. Was just curious. This is my first working line shepherd. I've had show lines which were a mess, but I'm mainly used to having mals.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sure her body will go through many more changes though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

basic anatomy doesn't change though.

I think her rear is better than her front (from the pictures you provided) . 

not loose ligamented and not cow hocked .

nice to see a strong looking dog --- good bone on her .

nice head and expression - looks like an open confident dog , kept in good condition.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you, so what are you seeing on her front end?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Her front paws especially the left are splayed outwards and her elbows are tucked in. Same for my pup to a lesser degree. Not sure what that means? or if that contributed to my pup's biceps tendinitis. 
I would caution against too much fetch/chuck it if your pup gets after it hard.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok so what do I do to excersise her? No jogging or long walks because her hips and growth plates, and no fetch in the yard lol. Is what you're seeing an issue? Can it be fixed?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I run my dogs as much as they want to. When they tell me they are done, we quit. I have never had a problem when the dog sets it own level of exercise. Jumping is worse than walking or chasing a ball. Hard surfaces are worse than soft.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ugh so confused


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

K9Handler47 said:


> Ugh so confused


Read the study I posted.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Studies have shown that unlimited natural exercise on manmade surfaces promotes healthy hips.
> 
> "Exercise strengthens the muscles of the legs and pelvis, and this will increase the stability of the hip joint. But all exercise is not created equal.
> 
> ...


Correct first paragraph to read non man made surfaces.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

So would tossing the ball in the yard on dog turf be "natural"?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

K9Handler47 said:


> So would tossing the ball in the yard on dog turf be "natural"?


I do that with my dogs. Watch some Stonnie Dennis videos. He runs young dogs on a huge lawn. This lab is a puppy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't get confused .

this is her conformation, her skeletal structure . She lacks angulation . straight front with no forechest and no breadth between (narrow) -- terrier like -- not an ideal trotting structure to cover distance great distance daily with ease and efficiency .

see the "square type" and compare it to the correct -- Movement of the Working Dog 

this won't impact on her as an active pet .


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

K9Handler47 said:


> Ok so what do I do to excersise her? No jogging or long walks because her hips and growth plates, and no fetch in the yard lol. Is what you're seeing an issue? Can it be fixed?


Her confirmation is what it is. I posted a thread about how I harmed my pup's front shoulders with fetch cuz she gets after it so hard. Some folks posted suggestions how to minimize front end impact forces such as throwing the object in tall grass/weeds so it becomes fetch and find it. I stopped fetch other than in water. Swimming is great and safe exercise. My pup's been swimming since 5 months old. Go to a park or beach with your SO or friend, spread out far apart and play recall games. Find a suitable playmate (s). Long walks should be fine.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

carmspack said:


> don't get confused .
> 
> this is her conformation, her skeletal structure . She lacks angulation . straight front with no forechest and no breadth between (narrow) -- terrier like -- not an ideal trotting structure to cover distance great distance daily with ease and efficiency .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chasing a ball is a natural prey pursuing activity.It's best to avoid extreme jumps to catch the ball,sharp turns that stress the joint and tendons.Forced exercise like jogging alongside of you especially on gravel and pavement is not good.The best "natural" exercise is running around in the woods or a field at the dog's own pace with a little bit of ball chasing,a little bit of tug,etc.You can help him be well toned and strong,in fine shape.You can't change the conformation and bone structure he was born with though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

carmspack said:


> don't get confused .
> 
> this is her conformation, her skeletal structure . She lacks angulation . straight front with no forechest and no breadth between (narrow) -- terrier like -- not an ideal trotting structure to cover distance great distance daily with ease and efficiency .
> 
> ...


Why do those pictures show that working lines aren't "correct?"


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got her from one of the best breeders in the western us and well known on this forum. Never seen one of her dogs described as having poor skeletal structure...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

K9Handler47 said:


> I got her from one of the best breeders in the western us and well known on this forum. Never seen one of her dogs described as having poor skeletal structure...


Best is subjective. I don't know who your breeder is, but there is no consensus here on what is best. Same thing with skeletal structure. You have a nice looking dog.


----------

